# what to use? adhesive/glue ,fleece to metal



## spinnintwentys4l (Jun 25, 2006)

hey can anyone help me out i need to (glue?) my fleece to the outter door (metal) for my fiberglass interior what should i use glue or something?will the resin be enough if i put extra herdener in it to get a quick dry time?


----------



## MR. BUICK (Jan 21, 2006)

For anything with fabric interior I would use that industrial spray can adhesive.


----------



## spinnintwentys4l (Jun 25, 2006)

ive tried some spay can adhesive from my local auto parts store NAPA and it doesnt work very good


----------



## enough_talkin (Aug 25, 2003)

dap top and trim adhesive, tacc....those are two that work very well and can both be purchased by the gallon.....spray them through a suction feed spray gun


----------



## spinnintwentys4l (Jun 25, 2006)

where can i buy that at?


----------



## trickedout65 (Nov 21, 2004)

use hot glue


----------



## CarShowDisplays (Sep 15, 2005)

when it comes to fiberglassing, the resin will react with the spray glue and make it release, before the resin cures. 
What I do, depending on the project is use super glue to hold the fleece in place, and then use the resin. if you can get CA super glue from a hobby store with the accellerator that will be great. 
If I dont have enough super glue, you can use spray glue or contact cement, and be sure on your 1st coat of resin to avoid laying any down on the glued part. let the first layer harden and then go over everything, including the part you glued.

It is also a good idea to drill some holes with a 1/4in bit and let the fiberglass go all the way to the back. this will hold the fiberglass and fleece to stay put. I drilled several holes in my panel and put duct tape on the back to catch the drip. there were some places that didin't do this and it came apart.
this was the door panels I did on my CRX, I didin't use fleece on the top part, but this may give you an ideal.


----------



## spinnintwentys4l (Jun 25, 2006)

how can i put pictures on here? ill send you some of what ive done, i actually didnt use any glue just made sure the fleece was held in place and it seemed to stick really good besides a few small areas i guess the resin didnt go all the way through it but yea let me know how to put pictures on here


----------



## red_ghost (Jun 26, 2004)

it should work fine if you let it dry long enough. I wouldn't try covering it for at least 36 hours.


----------



## spinnintwentys4l (Jun 25, 2006)

how do i post pictures?


----------



## spinnintwentys4l (Jun 25, 2006)

a picture of my pumps and what ive got done on the interior so far


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

super glue is what i use. Just dont resin where you glued it the first time around


----------

